# caer bien a alguien



## xx_contagious_xx

hola
tengo un pregunta
si yo le digo a una amiga *je t'aime bien *quiere se entiende que le quiero decir qeu me cae bien verdad?? no se malinterpreta con un te quiero??


----------



## DearPrudence

No problema:
*"Je t'aime bien": me caes bien* (sólo eres una amiga y nada más)
*"Je t'aime": te quiero*


----------



## eframono

holaa como digo me caes bien ?

y te quiero mucho (un amigo)

Yo diria.... Je t'aime... en los dos casos....

gracias.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh, no, por favor, no digas esto si es sólo un amigo del mismo sexo o del sexo opuesto  Sólo se utiliza para el ser amado.

Diría yo (amiga del mismo sexo):
*"Me caes bien": "Je t'aime bien"
"Te quiero mucho": "Je t'adore"*

Pero espera otras respuestas porque no estoy muy segura de las expresiones españoles.


----------



## yserien

Par contre "tu tombes bien" n'a rien à voir avec l'amour ou *l'amitié*. Quelqu'un est arrivé tout juste là où il fallait.


----------



## franck77

hola,

para "me caes bien", también se podria decir : je te trouve (très) sympa

hasta luego

Hélène


----------



## yserien

En espagnol oui, mais  pas en français.


----------



## soy-yo

De acuerdo con Franck27 :

Me caes bien = je te trouve sympa

Cela peut se traduire peut-être autrement mais l'idée est celle là.


----------



## nicduf

Hola,

Pourriez-vous m'aider, je nage complètement. Je dois traduire:

"Le caes muy bien al exigente Manolo. Ni que le hubieras narcotizado!"
C'est une phrase dans un exercice et il n'y a aucun contexte.
Propongo:

_Tu l'aimes bien l'exigent Manolo_ .Je trouve cela curieux
_Comme si tu l'avais drogué!_
Merci


----------



## MadrigalTriste

(Perdon, mi francés no es muy bueno)

"Caer bien", ca veux dire que quelqu'un te trouve sympa.

Manolo est exigent et c'est pour ca que c'est bizarre qu'il puisse le trouver sympa. Il semble que meme s'il l'aurait drogué, ca serait difficile de croire.

Exemple: Yo sé que no le caigo bien a la madre de mi marido porque siempre me critica cosas.


----------



## fragnol123

nicduf said:


> "Le caes muy bien al exigente Manolo. Ni que le hubieras narcotizado!"
> 
> _Tu l'aimes bien l'exigent Manolo_ .Je trouve cela curieux
> _Comme si tu l'avais drogué!_
> Merci


 
 Yo le caigo bien a X = 
je suis sympathique "aux yeux de X"
X me trouve sympathique
X m'aime bien

La traduction que tu proposes est un contresens. C'est le très exigeant Manolo qui aime bien "toi", et pas l'inverse. Je traduirais par : "Manolo, pourtant si exigeant, te trouve bien sympathique. A croire que tu l'as drogué!"

Attention : _exigent_ est la troisième personne du pluriel du verbe "exiger" au présent de l'indicatif. _Exigeant_ est le participe présent ou l'adjectif verbal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueneos días, bonjour,

Otros elementos de respuesta en este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=689422

(No Yserien, no tiene que ver. No me engañes a la gente )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Danielo

Otra fórmula neutra es "(toi et moi) on s'entend bien" que quiere decir "(tú y yo) nos llevamos bien"
Saludos


----------



## nicduf

Muchas gracias a todos.
Yserien , lo siento, pero Martine tiene razon, en esta frase "caer bien " no tiene nada que ver con "tomber bien".Gracias de toda manera.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, Nicduf.

Je pense que l'on pourrait traduire ta phrase par 
_"Bien qu'il soit exigeant, tu l'as à la bonne, Manolo. À croire que tu l'as mis sous influence"._
Peut-être que mes traductions seront un peu surannées...
Bien à vous!

Josiane


----------



## vanegasalejandra

¡Hola!

En francés, "aimer" sirve para muchas cosas. Por ejemplo, según el contexto, puede reemplazar a los verbos españoles "gustar de", "amar" o "querer".

¿Alguien podría decirme por favor si hay una forma específica para decir a una persona "*te quiero*" (algo que no sea "je t'aime", pues "amar" puede entenderse en ciertos contextos como más fuerte que "querer")?

**** No somos una agencia de traducción ni traducimos frases enteras (Norma 5)
Athos de Tracia (moderadora) 
Gracias a tod@s.


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit Alejandra :

   Voici un lien qui répond à ta question et voici un second lien qui présente la nuance (différence) entre plaire et aimer.

À +
Pohana


----------



## WriteAholic

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Buenos Dias! 

Je ne comprends pas le sens de la phrase suivante: "Silvia les cae bien a todos, pero ella sólo le caen bien algunos, porque, como dice siempre, en esta vida hay que seleccionar."
Enfin, j'arrive tout de même à comprendre l'idée générale de la phrase mais je ne perçois pas sa subtilité... C'est une phrase tirée d'un texte que je dois étudier dans le cadre scolaire; par rapport au reste du texte je pense savoir de quoi cette phrase [finale] retourne mais il y a q_uelque chose_ qui m'échappe. 

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## utrerana

En espagnol on dirait:

" Silvia cae bien a todos ( amigos, compañeros...), es decir todos consideran a Silvia simpática agradable..., pero a ella no todos le caen bien, no todo les resultan agradables de ahí la frase final, ella selecciona a sus amigos. ( elle fait une selection , elle trie les amis).
saluditos.


----------



## WriteAholic

¡Gracias utrerana!
Votre explication m'a bien aidée à comprendre cette phrase qui me posait tant problème!


----------



## utrerana

De rien!
Un bisou!


----------

